# Handy-Abzocke (bzw. wahrscheinlich Betrug) Premium Voice



## uligaga (19 Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Bei meiner Blackberry-Handy-Rechnung habe ich nicht schlecht gestaunt: Knapp 100 Euro soll ich innerhalb einer knappen Stunde vertelefoniert haben. Premium Voice nennt sich das bei Vodafone, dahinter stecken oft lt. Vodafone-Auskunft kostspielige Gewinnspielrufnummern. Wer hinter der Nummer steht, habe ich auch herausgefunden. Es handelt sich um eine Firma, deren Name wie eine Partnervermittlung klingt, in der Schweiz sitzt und mir gänzlich unbekannt ist. Vodafone beruft sich zunächst auf den Einzelverbindungsnachweis, aus dem hervorgeht, dass ich die entsprechende Nummer gewählt habe, die mit 0172 (!) beginnt. Habe ich aber nicht. Seltsamerweise ist an dem Tag des nie geführten Telefonats, wenn ich das richtig rekonstruiere, der Trackball des Blackberrys defekt gegangen, zwei Tage später habe ich ein neues Smartphone bekommen. Gegen die Rechnung habe ich Widerspruch eingelegt, Anzeige werde ich auch noch erstatten. Aber was ist die Erklärung für ein Telefonat, das ich nie geführt habe? Ein Virus? Und wie kann ich den Verursacher zur Rechenschaft ziehen -außer einer Anzeige, die wahrscheinlich im Sande verläuft?


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abzocke (bzw. wahrscheinlich Betrug) Premium Voice*



uligaga schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um eine Firma, deren Name wie eine Partnervermittlung klingt, in der Schweiz sitzt und mir gänzlich unbekannt ist.



welche Firma?
Handelsregister und SHAB-Monitor - www.hr-monitor.ch
(bei "Firmensuche" eingeben und dann den link posten)


----------



## Teleton (20 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abzocke (bzw. wahrscheinlich Betrug) Premium Voice*

Premium Voice
Hört sich nach einer netzinternen Kurzwahlnummer (meist 5 stellig)an. Spannend bei derartigen Nummern ist inwieweit die Schutzvorschriften im Mehrwertbereich anwendbar sind. 


> Gegen die Rechnung habe ich Widerspruch eingelegt, Anzeige werde ich auch noch erstatten.


Hast Du auch schon eine technische Prüfung nach §45 i TKG angefordert? Frage ausserdem mal nach, wo sich in den Preislisten der Tarif für eine Anwahl entnehmen läßt.


----------



## Xpert (15 Juni 2011)

Ich kenne die Firma aus der Schweiz, Sie hatten bestimmt schon emailkontakt mit denen, einfah höflich fragen ob die eine Gutschrift machen können, geht gestimmt, habe auch so eine Teil meines Geldes wiederbekommen, hatte meine Tastensperre vergessen....


----------



## Hippo (16 Juni 2011)

Dann müßte uligaga ja diese Nummer nach menschlichem Ermessen vorher schon mal gewählt haben wenn das Gespräch durch das Vergessen der Tastensperre ausgelöst wurde.
Weil daß die Nummer durch unbeabsichtigte Tastendrücke in der Tasche (Wer trägt überhaupt einen Blackberryklotz in der Tasche rum) kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen.
Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen daß wir hier zu einem Vorfall der schon 5 Monate alt ist und nur den Ursprungsbeitrag des Erstellers enthält, keine Rückmeldung auf Fragen, noch eine Antwort auf Dein Posting erhalten


----------



## thomas77 (23 Juni 2011)

ich hatte auch vergessen meine Tastaturspeere zu aktivieren und hatte aus versehen die 44444 angewählt. Habe dann bei der Schweizer Firma partner & more angefragt, die haben mit eine Kulanz Gutschrift gemacht.
Also lieber Blog Freunde, nicht alles Betrüger und Abzocker, manchmal ist man eben selber schuld. Auf jeden Fall super nett das die partner & more ag mir einen Großteil der Kosten erstattet hat.


----------



## Heiko (23 Juni 2011)

thomas77 schrieb:


> ich hatte auch vergessen meine Tastaturspeere zu aktivieren und hatte aus versehen die 44444 angewählt. Habe dann bei der Schweizer Firma partner & more angefragt, die haben mit eine Kulanz Gutschrift gemacht.
> Also lieber Blog Freunde, nicht alles Betrüger und Abzocker, manchmal ist man eben selber schuld. Auf jeden Fall super nett das die partner & more ag mir einen Großteil der Kosten erstattet hat.


Aha. Und Du bist grade im Urlaub?


----------



## thomas77 (23 Juni 2011)

richtig, türkeiurlaub, wlan im hotel
IP tracking klappt?


----------



## Heiko (23 Juni 2011)

thomas77 schrieb:


> richtig, türkeiurlaub, wlan im hotel
> IP tracking klappt?


Logisch. Wir sind bei solchen Lob-Postings etwas vorsichtig geworden. Wäre nicht der erste Firmenmitarbeiter, der "seinen" Anbieter hochpreisen will...


----------



## Dominik92 (20 Juli 2011)

Hey,

ich hatte das ganz gleiche Problem gehabt, auch 100€ Premium Voice bei Vodafone.

Hab bisschen im Internet gegoogelt und habe vergleichbare Fälle gesehen.

Es handelt sich hier um reine Abzocke.

Bin zu Vodafone gegangen und meinten, die können mir nicht weiterhelfen, außer eine Reklamation zu schicken.

Rückmeldung: Vodafone erstattet nicht die Kosten, da ich diesen Anruf getätigt haben sollte.

Dies habe ich mir nicht gefallen lassen und bin zur Verbraucherzentrale gegangen, in Hoffnung, dass Sie mir weiterhelfen können.

Die verfassten mit mir ein Beschwerebrief und die Bittung, ein technisches Protokoll durchzuführen, sonst sei die Rechnung nicht rechtwidrig.

Dies habe ich dann abgeschickt und nach 2 Wochen war mir das alles zu bloed weil sich da keiner gemeldet hat, bin zu Vodafone und habe die Rechnung bezahlt.

3 Stunden später, nachdem ich die Rechnung bezahlt habe, habe ich eine SMS bekommen, dass das technische Prüfprotokol ergeben hat, dass es sich tatsächlich um ein Fehler handelt.

Ich habe das ganze Geld zurückerstattet bekommen 

Falls euch das gleiche passieren sollte, nicht bezahlen & handeln.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte euch weiterhelfen.

MfG

Dominik92


----------



## Hippo (20 Juli 2011)

Na ist doch mal eine der selteneren positiven Meldungen


----------



## Thomaso13 (3 August 2011)

Hallo,
da bin ich aber froh, dass ich in diesem Fall nicht der erste bin. Meine Vodafone- Rechnung im Juni 2011, 100,28 € an Premium Voice!!!!!!!!, für ein Gespräch welches ich nie geführt habe und  natürlich auch nicht in meinem Telefonspeicher zu finden ist. In über 20 Jahren ist mir das bei meinem vorherigen Anbieter nicht passierrt! Aber jetzt gleich nach nur 18 Tagen. Mir sind 50 € als Entschädigung angeboten worden, liebe Leute also ich schmeisse kein Geld aus dem Fenster!

Thomaso


----------



## Hippo (3 August 2011)

Thomaso13 schrieb:


> ... liebe Leute also ich schmeisse kein Geld aus dem Fenster! ...



Weise Entscheidung !


----------



## Tom33 (8 August 2011)

Also wer seine geführten Gespräche nicht mehr im Telefon-Log nachschauen kann, sollte sich mal die Bedienungsanleitung durchlesen oder am besten gleich in ein neues Handy investieren, statt anderen Leuten (Hotline, Verbraucherzentralen, etc.) sinnlos die Zeit zu stehlen.


----------



## Reducal (8 August 2011)

@ Tom33, wie du zuvor hast lesen können, ist zumindest bei Dominik92 ein Fehler festgestellt worden. Was also hat das damit zu tun, dass man vom Support das abverlangt, wozu der da ist?


----------



## Tom33 (8 August 2011)

Nun, ich habe selbst im Customer Service gearbeitet und kenne diese Art von Beschwerden, die sich wie eine Plage ausgebreitet haben. Fehler können überall mal passieren - bei Telefonnutzern wie auch in den Abrechnungssystemen der Telcos. Das Verhältnis sehe ich aber eher bei 1000:1 .

Um die Diskussion mit einem konstruktiven Vorschlag zu bereichern: Wie wäre es wenn man jeden dieser Einsprüche mit einer Gebühr von sagen wir 50 € belegt, die natürlich erstattet wird sollte die Analyse eine Rechtfertigung des Einspruchs ergeben. Sowas ist im Sport oder bei öffentlichen Aufträgen gängige Praxis. Dann würden viele mal etwas genauer darüber "nachdenken" ob sie selbst oder ein anderer von ihrem Telefon aus bestimmte Dienste genutzt haben.


----------



## Reducal (8 August 2011)

Du forderst ein "nachdenken" der Verbraucher ein, wo die doch ohnehin zumeist mit der Problematik überfordert sind? Und warum wohl sind die Verbraucher überfordert? Nicht zu letzt wohl auch wegen der intransparenten Geschäftsgebaren von Anbietern, denen es in erster Linie um die Gewinnoptimierung geht nicht um die Kundenzufriedenheit - das war gestern!


----------



## Tom33 (8 August 2011)

Jeder Verbraucher, der mit der Bedienung seines Telefons überfordert ist, sollte es halt ausschalten. Und das kommerziell arbeitenden Unternehmen, die Milliarden in Infrastrukturen stecken, nach Gewinnoptimierung streben dürfte jedem klar sein der die Segnungen unserer sozialen Marktwirtschaft genießen möchte.


----------



## jupp11 (8 August 2011)

Tom33 schrieb:


> Jeder Verbraucher, der mit der Bedienung seines Telefons überfordert ist, sollte es halt ausschalten. .


Dreister und überheblicher geht es kaum noch.


----------



## Tom33 (8 August 2011)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Dreister und überheblicher geht es kaum noch.



Das ist weder dreist noch überheblich sondern lediglich pointiert dargestellt. Ich rege lediglich an, Verantwortung für das eigene Tun (und Lassen) zu übernehmen - übrigens, ein Grundprinzip unserer Gesellschaftsordnung.


----------



## jupp11 (8 August 2011)

Tom33 schrieb:


> Ich rege lediglich an, Verantwortung für das eigene Tun (und Lassen) zu übernehmen - übrigens, ein Grundprinzip unserer Gesellschaftsordnung.


Mit dieser neoliberalen  Denke  ist Deutschland ja auch das Paradies  der Abzocker  geworden.  

>> http://www.antispam-ev.de/news/?/ar...-ist-ein-Abzockerparadies.-Wie-kommt-das.html


----------



## Emmii (8 August 2011)

Hallo.
Habe auch gard so in Problem mit meiner Rechnung.
Angeblich 57 min. telefoniert zu einer nummer die mit 0172 anfängt und nun soll ich 97 euro bezahlen! Ich habe dieses gespräch NIE geführt!! Hab also bei vodafone angerufen , da kam mir keiner entgegen. Hab ein technisches protokoll angefordert. Was bekomm ich? Meine normale Rechung. Hab dann meinen Vertrag gekündigt. Würde denn angerufen was der Grund sein, habe ihm  denn nochmal das problem erzählt. Der wusste nicht mal was Premium Voice ist. ICh sollte denn warten weil er mit seinem Chef sprechen müsste. Nach 10min. warten wurde mir denn für die nächten 5 monate meine sms flat für umsonst angeboten. So würde ich ja 50 euro sparen aber die 100 euro kann er mir so nicht wider erstatten. Ich sollte doch nochmal bei kundenservice anrufen und mich durch setzen ( So seine worte)!
Jetzt werde ich mich mit dem verbraucher schutz in verbindung setzen und wenn das nichts bring mit meinen Anwalt.
Aber ich frage mich, wie so etwas passieren kann?


----------



## Emmii (8 August 2011)

Und vorallem ist es immer das selbe was hier passiert! Vodafone weiß das doch genau was da los ist.


----------



## Sabinemarita (22 Oktober 2011)

Heiko schrieb:


> Aha. Und Du bist grade im Urlaub?


Hallo, habe auch gerade Ärger mit dieser Telefonnummer 44444. Habe kein Vertragshandy, sondern ein Prepaid-Handy. Habe diese Nummer nicht gewählt. Trotzdem ist über 30,00 € weg. Wer kann mir helfen Kontakt mit der Firma aufzunehmen, da mit ich ggf. auch eine Gutschrift über diesen abgebuchten Betrag bekomme. Wie habt Ihr das gemacht und durchgesetzt? Herzlichen Dank. LG


----------



## xigmatek (29 Oktober 2011)

ihr seit keine betrugsopfer sondern nutzer einer sexhotline ihr lüstlige. Habe den eintrag premium voice bei meinem sohn auch schon in der rechnung gesehen die nummer war  (017222644) also hört auf hier alle anzulügen seit wenigsten ehrlich wenn ihr sowas macht ne anzeige wird da wohl nicht viel bringen denkt doch mal nach.


----------



## Hippo (29 Oktober 2011)

Wie wärs zumindest mit der Anwendung der rudimentären Regeln deutscher Rechtschreibung wenn Du als Gast hier schon in den Türrahmen k..... mußt ...


----------



## Gast000 (9 November 2011)

Hallo, ich bin auch schon am kämpfen mit partner and more,sei ca. 2 Monaten. Ich soll bei 4111 angerufen haben, nachts um halt 4.... Naja ich hatte deswegen regen mail Kontakt mit partner and more und meinem Handyanbieter (1und1). Nachdem jetzt schon Mahngebühren drauf gekommen sind und mein Handy gesperrt wurde hab ich halt die Rechnung gezahlt-und siehe da-kaum gezahlt schon hab ich eine Gutschrift über 50€ (etwa die hälfte des Betrags) von 1und1 bekommen.
Partner and more -Herr F.- hat mir auch einen Antrag zugeschickt, bei dem ich eine Teilgutschrift beantragen kann. Es gibt schon einige, die ärger haben mir der Firma.
Hier mal die mail adresse an die man sich wenden kann: [email protected]

ich wünsch euch viel glück. Ach ja, fordert mal ein Technischen Prüfbericht nach §45i Abs. 3 TKG sowie ein Prüfprotokoll gemäß §45i Abs. 3 TKG. von eurem Handyanbieter an.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (9 November 2011)

Gast000 schrieb:


> ...bin auch schon am kämpfen mit partner and more ... Es gibt schon einige, die ärger haben mir der Firma.


Mit wem unterhält man sich da als 1&1-Kunde eigentlich?


> partner & more AG
> Postfach 2227
> CH-5430 Wettingen
> 
> ...



Und dann gibt es plötzlich wieder mal wilde Gutschriten?


Gast000 schrieb:


> ....kaum gezahlt schon hab ich eine Gutschrift über 50€ (etwa die hälfte des Betrags) von 1und1 bekommen.



Hinterfragt man das Ganze rechtlich, dann kommt womöglich solches Gesäusel, wie im Nachbarthread: 





michi_m schrieb:


> ...hat nun geantwortet, daß es sich um einen "*technischen Fehler*" handelt...



Setze doch mal einen Anwalt darauf an und der möge doch klären, mit welchem Recht so was passiert:





Gast000 schrieb:


> ...mein Handy gesperrt wurde ...


Früher hat man dazu Nötigung oder Erpressung gesagt. Ach ja, da fehlt es ja an den notwendigen Tatbestandsmerkmalen zu!


----------



## Outkast (9 November 2011)

Oja mit 1&1 hatte ich auch schon so meine Probleme.... Die Servicekräfte an der Hotline waren ziemlich dreist damals!!


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (9 November 2011)

Hier geht es aber nicht um 1&1 (das gibt es in anderen Threads schon genug, z. B. > dort <) sondern um eine strittige Buchung des Drittanbieters _partner & more AG_. Wahrscheinlich hat Gast000 nicht nur nicht den Drittanbieterbetrag bezahlt sondern der ganzen Buchung widersprochen, ohne den unstrittigen Teil beglichen zu haben.


----------



## Xpert (8 Februar 2012)

Premium Voice Nummern / Sonderrufnummern / Kurzwahlen - Alle Sprach Rufnummern lassen sich nicht via einem Drittanbeiter abbuchen, woher kommt diese Binsenweisheit? Alle Gespräche können und durfen nur durch den direkten Mobilfunkvertragspartner erfasst und abgerechnet werden. Bei Systemen wie Mobiles bezahlen, M-Pay sieht das anders aus, hierbei geht es aber meistens um WAP Internetinhalte, oder Handy Klingelton Abo´s.


----------



## Andi 112 (29 Februar 2012)

Sabinemarita schrieb:


> Hallo, habe auch gerade Ärger mit dieser Telefonnummer 44444. Habe kein Vertragshandy, sondern ein Prepaid-Handy. Habe diese Nummer nicht gewählt. Trotzdem ist über 30,00 € weg. Wer kann mir helfen Kontakt mit der Firma aufzunehmen, da mit ich ggf. auch eine Gutschrift über diesen abgebuchten Betrag bekomme. Wie habt Ihr das gemacht und durchgesetzt? Herzlichen Dank. LG


----------



## Reducal (29 Februar 2012)

Andi 112 schrieb:


> ...


...und?


----------



## Andi 112 (29 Februar 2012)

Hallo,
hatte im letzten Monat auch dieses Problem mit der P.V. 0172 444444. Habe hier Hilfe gesucht. 97,38Euro sollte ich zahlen. Vodafon meinte nur ich soll mich mit der Partner and More AG in Verbindung setzen. Das tat ich per E.Mail ([email protected]) und bekam sehr *formlos*! eine PDF "Gutschriftsantrag Partner & More" zugesand. Nach erstem Mißtrauen füllte ich den Antrag aus. Heute nach 8 Tagen ist die Gutschrift auf meinem Konto. Habe wirklich nicht daran geglaubt!
Grüße

[modedit by Hippo: Augenkrebs verursachende Formatierung repariert]


----------



## Sweet1969 (2 Mai 2012)

Hallo...das selbe mit dieser Premium Voice das ist mir auch passiert, ham mir auf meine Handyrechnung fast 100€ mehr berechnert...hab gerade mit den Kundenservice von Vodafone telefoniert um ihnen mitzuteilen das da ein Fehler vorliegen muss da ich zu der Zeit gearbeitet habe und das ich während dieser Zeit bestimmt kein Telefonat von fast einer Stunde geführt haben kann...aber das war denen vollkommen egal, ham sich dann mit der vergessenen Tastensperre herrausgeredet!!! 
Nun meine Frage, hat jemand mit der Anzeige etwas erreicht???
Habe den Futzie am Telefon schon mitgeteilt das ich deswegen einen Anwalt einschalten werde, sein Kommentar dazu war nur das, das ja a wieder Geld kostet...hab an Rechtschutz!!!
Wäre sehr dankbar zu erfahren was man dagegen unternehmen kann!!!


----------



## Reducal (2 Mai 2012)

Eine Anzeige jedenfalls bringt aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach gar nichts, da man nachträglich nicht nachweisen kann, wie die Buchung zu Stande kam! Halte dich an das hier (blaue Schrift klicken!)



			
				Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> *Handy: Drittanbieter ist nicht gleich Drittanbieter*


----------



## HMH (9 Juni 2012)

HI auch ich wurde von partner & more zu Kasse gebeten, ohne dort jemals angerufen zu haben. Habe angeblich die nummer 44444 gewählt - ohne vorwahl von e-plus handy habe ich nie gewählt - das hieße ja 0177 44444.  Ich kenne die Fa.Partner & More AG auch nicht und kann ein Telefonat in meinem Speicher nicht finden. E-Plus hat mir zumindest mitgeteilt, dass die Partner & More AG hinter der nummer steht, hat aber die 25,-€ abgerechnet und meine Beschwerde aufgenommen! also erstmal zahlen.
wie kann es sein, dass ein Vertragpartner von e-plus geld abbucht, ohne dass eine leistung erfolgte bzw. belegt wurde. das hat doch system und bei 25,-€ nen anwalt nehmen. wer macht denn das?
e-plus arbeitet an einer Sperre für sondernummern - ist auch vorgeschrieben, dass die anbieter eine Sperre ermöglichen müssen - und soll bis 2013 dann endlich angeboten werden. kann angeblich nur die telekom.
ich werde jetzt die Partner & More AG anschreiben und mal sehen, ob die das geld zurück erstatten.
Ich werde berichten,.
so long hmh


----------



## Hippo (9 Juni 2012)

Prüfprotokoll nach §45i TKG anfordern
Obacht - Frist 8 Wochen!


----------



## HMH (9 Juni 2012)

Hi Hippo
das nette Hippo - Schrecken aller Afrikatouristen -
danke für den Tip!

habe erstmal die Partner & More AG angemailt und um Rückerstattung gebeten. wenn das nicht wirkt werde ich auf jeden Protokoll anfordern.

als jurist kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen, dass man über die Telefonanbieter Geld zocken kann, ohne Prüfung und man muss dann noch beweisen, dass man das nicht gewesen ist. Da ist gerade vodaphone ein tolles beispiel, die dann einen Anwalt einschalten und betrügerisch erschlichenes Geld eintreiben nachdem Telefonsperre und SCHUFA-Eintrag  erfolgte. das nennt man gute Lobbyarbeit - glaube ich - dass was z.B. FDP-Wähler (Hotelbesitzer) so gut können.

so long h-m


----------



## Reducal (9 Juni 2012)

HMH schrieb:


> ....als jurist kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen, dass man über die Telefonanbieter Geld zocken kann, ohne Prüfung und man muss dann noch beweisen, dass man das nicht gewesen ist.....


Na da helfen wir doch gerne:



Reducal schrieb:


> Es geht hier auch nicht einfach um Rechungsstellung, wie bei den gemeinen Abofallen im Internet, sondern um technische Buchungsabläufe. Ein Anbieter muss über den Zugang zu einer "Schnittstelle" verfügen, die eine Buchung beim Endkunden erst möglich macht. Hierzu braucht es einen technischen Dienstleister, wenn der Anbieter das nicht selbst bewerkstelligen kann, was eher selten der Fall sein dürfte. Dem Dienstleister ggü. muss der Anbieter verbindlich erklären (evtl. auch anonyme Tests zulassen), was er treibt und wie die Einbindung der "Schnittstelle" erfolgt. Hierzu bieten die Dienstleister umfangreiche Regularien an, die jedoch nicht zwingend die Endkunden vor Verstößen schützen.


----------



## TelcoExpert (12 Juni 2012)

Schaut mal bitte auf http://www.vodafone.de/privat/service/preise-fuer-premium-nummern.html
Dann bitte klickt mal  ganz unten auf "Weitere Hinweise und Fußnoten einblenden"
*"Nutzung: .....Der Anbieter hat selbst nicht die Möglichkeit, Gesprächsentgelte unmittelbar auf die Rechnung eines Vodafone D2-Endkunden zu setzen. Eine Manipulation der Gesprächslänge durch Dritte ist ausgeschlossen."*

Habt Ihr oder jemand anderes vielleicht doch die Nummern gewäht?


----------



## Teleton (12 Juni 2012)

> Der Anbieter hat selbst nicht die Möglichkeit, Gesprächsentgelte unmittelbar auf die Rechnung eines Vodafone D2-Endkunden zu setzen.


Typische Rabulistik, unmittelbar nicht aber "auf Zuruf" über die Schnittstelle des bereitwillig buchenden Providers.



> Eine Manipulation der Gesprächslänge durch Dritte ist ausgeschlossen.


Das sieht man ja bei den Voice-Abos, da werden nicht existente Verbindungen berechnet.


Erfreulich die Ehrlichkeit bei den Hinweisen.


> Durch das Senden Ihrer SMS an den Drittanbieter kommt es zum Vertragsabschluss zwischen Ihnen und dem Premium SMS-Drittanbieter. Im Rahmen von Factoringverträgen kauft Vodafone D2 die Forderungen der Drittanbieter aus der Premium SMS-Nutzung ab und zieht die entsprechenden Beträge von Ihrem Prepaid-Guthaben oder über Ihre Mobilfunkrechnung ein.


Man kauft die Forderungen also.
Probleme gibt es nicht, weil die alle so ehrlich sind und versprochen haben lieb zu sein:


> Sämtliche Drittanbieter verpflichten sich, sowohl den gesetzlichen als auch den vertraglichen Vorgaben von Vodafone D2 nachzukommen. Hierzu gehören insbesondere die Regelungen des Telekommunikationsgesetzes sowie des Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuches zu Informationspflichten und sonstigen verbraucherschützenden Vorgaben.


----------



## TelcoExpert (12 Juni 2012)

Es geht hier um Sprachanrufe auf Premium Vocie Kurzwahlen bzw. Sprachkurzwahlen, *nicht Mobiles Bezahlen* (so heisst es bei VFD2) bzw. MBilling bei Eplus. Sprachanrufe können und dürfen *nur* vom Netzbetreiber abgerechnet werden!


----------

